# Growing Tomatoes



## dwdunlap (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## indaswamp (Jan 17, 2019)

Pssh....People BEG me to sell jars of salsa to them for $5/jar!! I had 87 jars of salsa last summer. Plus, there isn't a store bought tomato on the planet that can come close to the taste of home grown.....


----------



## Preacher Man (Jan 17, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> ...there isn't a store bought tomato on the planet that can come close to the taste of home grown.


^ That.

I don't even buy that tasteless hydroponic junk in the cold months.


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 17, 2019)

Preacher Man said:


> ^ That.
> 
> I don't even buy that tasteless hydroponic junk in the cold months.



Actually they could grow any variety that you grow in the ground they just choose to grow different ones. Most of them look for high producing varieties that are also resistant to many diseases and fungus and they will trade taste for those things


----------



## cornman (Jan 17, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> Pssh....People BEG me to sell jars of salsa to them for $5/jar!! I had 87 jars of salsa last summer. Plus, there isn't a store bought tomato on the planet that can come close to the taste of home grown.....



Amen...it’s about this time of year I start getting a real hankering for homegrown tomatoes.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 17, 2019)

cornman said:


> Amen...it’s about this time of year I start getting a real hankering for homegrown tomatoes.


I'll be putting seeds in pots come Feb. 1st... We plant march 21st here.....


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 17, 2019)

I feed what little I grow Composted Manure. So it tastes great.
I started "gardening" again when our Grand Daughter who is 21 now, was 4 or 5.
She got the first strawberry. She was enjoying it and said, "This is the Best strawberry I ever ate!"
I told her, "That's because it was raised with manure."
She froze. Staring at the berry she asked, "So I'm eating _manure_?
"No honey, Manure is food to the plant. And the plant converts it's food to sugar in the berry as it grows. So you feed the plants well, they'll feed you well."
She went back to enjoying _her_ first Grandpa Grown Strawberry. I grow some berries and small tomatoes every year, just so the kids can taste some real food from the back yard.
It's a little project we do each year, in very limited space, and hanging baskets. My idea is to help them accomplish growing. And it's fun.
Probably costs more in water than it's worth, but those excited eyes and smiles are priceless.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jan 18, 2019)

I can always tell the difference between homegrown vs store bought. One has flavour, the other is..a tasteless blob.

Makes me sad, I'm almost out of my salsa now I did in the smoker!


----------



## daveomak (Jan 18, 2019)

There's nothing better than the EXPLOSION of flavor from home grown maters....


----------



## zwiller (Jan 18, 2019)

Homegrown are better but store bought get better ever year it seems.  We are huge fans of the "on the vine" type and they will give early cultivars a run for the money but homegrown beefsteak will win every time.  I had a buddy that swore that urine was the best for them.  What's funny EVERYONE here who makes homemade salsa with homegrown makes it sweet with corn and black beans, kinda like chow chow.  BLEH.  I have a killer salsa recipe and prefer crushed canned for it but would use fresh for pico.    

We have like 4-5 farmers a few miles away that sell fresh stuff pretty cheap so growing anything is more of labor of love or hobby.  I would like to plant some wild berry bushes in for jelly someday.  Our absolute favorite use for a summer beefsteak tomato is BLT.  Our secret is that we salt and pepper the tomato a little.  Side is always grilled local sweetcorn.  That meal is once per week for us in the summer.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Jan 22, 2019)

Preacher Man said:


> ^ That.
> 
> I don't even buy that tasteless hydroponic junk in the cold months.



I have grown them in the ground and grown them hydroponically - I can't tell a difference in taste as long as it's the same variety.  Each variety tastes different.  My favorites are Pink Brandywine and Cherokee Purple.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 22, 2019)

Awe man you all just got wanting to plant something and its still 2 months to spring ( and below freezing here). Will be starting some seeds in pots soon though.

Warren


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 22, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Awe man you all just got wanting to plant something and its still 2 months to spring ( and below freezing here). Will be starting some seeds in pots soon though.
> 
> Warren



Starting some Pot Seeds...?
Oh...Wait. You said Seeds in pots....
Nevermind...


----------



## Berettaclayshooter (Jul 9, 2019)

I have a garden for something to do, I can pickles that my family and friends enjoy.  Our strawberries are out of this world.  I also just grow stuff we use a lot of: Zucchini, Tomatoes, Onions, Potatoes, Bell peppers, Jalapeno peppers, Pickling cucumbers, Strawberries and Beets.  And yes local produce that's in season is always going to be better than stuff that was picked not ripe and shipped half way around the country.  Now we have local sweet corn which I plan on eating my fair share of!


----------



## poacherjoe (Nov 8, 2019)

Now your in one of my biggest hobbies! I live in the central valley of California and it's #9 grow zone. The best way to grow tasty tomatoes is as follows. I dig a hole about 2 feet deep and bury all my fish scraps. I used to go to the river and use a speargun to shoot a bunch of carp. Cover it up and plant your tomato. The fish is all that's needed. Of course I have added truck loads of various manures and compost to my garden over the years so all this adds to the nutrients in the soil. I like the Better Boy  variety, and I surround the plant with concrete reinforcing wire and stake it. Also I mulch with rain spoiled alfalfa hay to conserve moisture and keep the weeds away.


----------



## forktender (Jan 6, 2020)

Preacher Man said:


> ^ That.
> 
> I don't even buy that tasteless hydroponic junk in the cold months.


Actually if they are growing them correctly hydroponic's produce a way better tasting product.
The problem is they are adding anywhere near the right minerals and nute's in commercial grows.
I'll choose properly grow hydro's over dirt gown every single time.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 6, 2020)

forktender said:


> Actually if they are growing them correctly hydroponic's produce a way better tasting product.
> The problem is they are adding anywhere near the right minerals and nute's in commercial grows.
> I'll choose properly grow hydro's over dirt gown every single time.



Yep...  you can adjust the flavor by adjusting the nutrients...   Tomatoes grown for the distant market need a tough skin and orange color....   A taste test, isn't on the menu...


----------



## poacherjoe (Jun 22, 2020)

forktender said:


> Actually if they are growing them correctly hydroponic's produce a way better tasting product.
> The problem is they are adding anywhere near the right minerals and nute's in commercial grows.
> I'll choose properly grow hydro's over dirt gown every single time.


I would like to taste test one of those vs homegrown in good soil with good nutrients . I have never tasted a store bought tomato that was worth eating but what you state about proper nutrients and done correctly sounds legit. I had a relative here from Holland and he grows them commercially  over there with hydroponics and he said mine tasted way better than his but maybe he doesn't use the right nutes ?


----------

